# Antares video 6/13/2012



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

This video was shot with the new go pro dive housing.. Thanks again Steve for the ride, always a pleasure! Enjoy 

https://vimeo.com/44207370


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Sweet video!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! 

I can't wait for AJ to open back up.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

There were some hogs on that wreck.. It took a 
lot of will power not to pop one of them


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

GREAT VIDEO! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Talon1 FE (May 23, 2009)

Nice video, was that the Gopro hero or hero2 ?


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Original hero with the new dive housing.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

A lotta guts to hold on to those fish. Grest job!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

with that new housing, can you shoot in 1080p and take pictures with no vignetting?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

aquatic argobull said:


> with that new housing, can you shoot in 1080p and take pictures with no vignetting?


Good question. I will buy one quickly if the answer is yes.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> Good question. I will buy one quickly if the answer is yes.


Yes.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

yes


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Can't wait for my wife to try hers out this weekend if the weather cooperates. Videos like this are killing me.


----------

